

Neovim Newsletter #5 – Out of the Box - davis
http://neovim.org/news/2015/april/

======
NoGravitas
I'm particularly impressed by the fact that the new TUI using libtermkey means
that they can bind M- and C-S- combinations in the terminal. This is something
that has really plagued emacs terminal users -- the terminal UI can't handle
all the key chords that the graphical UI can, which really breaks down for
some modes, org-mode in particular. It's not clear from the documentation
whether M-C- combinations are handled, which would be especially useful on
emacs.

------
dghf
Shame they're getting rid of the 'view' synonym for 'vim -R', though I guess
it's easy enough to replicate with a shell alias or trivial shell-script.

------
shocks
Wow, neovim is really coming along nicely. I'm excited to start seeing Windows
support. Keep it up guys!

------
bstar77
Curious if anyone has a gui-based build of neovim yet for the mac, perhaps a
stable build of Atom Neovim?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH_zb7X6mZw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH_zb7X6mZw)

~~~
tarruda
Have a look at this one: [https://github.com/rogual/neovim-dot-
app](https://github.com/rogual/neovim-dot-app)

~~~
bstar77
awesome, exactly what I was looking for

edit: Actually, I spoke too soon, having trouble getting this to build. It
seems the Homebrew build package has some issues at the moment.

~~~
ics
It builds fine for me just now on 10.10. I did have to pop in to zsh instead
of fish because of `SyntaxError: Missing parentheses in call to 'print'`
though. The font rendering looks a bit off for me but it's blazingly fast.

------
ics
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZbMVj9XSUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZbMVj9XSUo)
(Running emacs in neovim)

This is pretty fun. It's using the new terminal emulator within Neovim which
is mentioned in this newsletter.

------
tarruda
This post was ranked 4th a few minutes ago and suddenly it dropped to 29th.

It currently has 10 points and was created 25 minutes ago, and is behind posts
with 5 points created 35 minutes ago, anyone has an idea why this happens?

~~~
shocks
Penalties can be applied for various keywords or voting patterns. Perhaps the
voting ring detector was tripped?

~~~
tarruda
The penalty applied to this post seems really unjust. 138 points in two hours
ranked 20th, in contrast with the 2nd place which has 130 points and also was
posted two hours ago.

~~~
shocks
Yes I agree. I'd like to know what the penalty here is. Keyword based? I've
read (somewhere) that "vim" gets a penalty, perhaps "neovim" does now too.

~~~
blumkvist
Why does vim get a penalty?

~~~
dang
Of course vim doesn't get a penalty. How do people come up with these things?!

Edit: removed joke about being an Emacs user. Must learn not to do that.

